# Xifaxan(rifaximin) + Reglan 10 Mg Before Bed



## 15475 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hello,I have had two breath tests that confirmed I have bacterial overgrowth. I have D throughout the morning and into the afternoon. By the early evening my stomach settles down and I have little to no symptoms. I have taken a 10 day regiment of Xifaxan to no avail. I was on a serious regiment of Imodium at the time, which could have been a problem. This time, I am off Imodium completely and taking 10 mg of reglan before bed per my doctor's recommendation. Dr. P has suggested Zelnorm at night to keep things moving, so that food doesn't sit in the small bowel fermenting. Considering Zelnorm is off the market, my doctor has prescribed reglan as the next best thing.Has anyone tried this combination before? After reading the posts I am going to ask my doctor to up me to 20 days, because it appears folks are having more success with that duration.Thanks...Shawn


----------

